# What To Charge For Beef



## gltrap54 (Aug 2, 2010)

New to the forum as well as raising cattle........... I'm currently fattening out two heifers that should be ready in late September. I don't know what price per pound to charge for grain fed, organic beef. I'm in Kansas if that's any help...... What price should I ask?


----------



## sammileah (Aug 2, 2010)

the guy i buy off of isn't organic fed but happy beef.  we pay whatever they are sell for at marget that week.  
so look in your area and see what everyone is charging and go from there.


----------



## gltrap54 (Aug 2, 2010)

sammileah said:
			
		

> the guy i buy off of isn't organic fed but happy beef.  we pay whatever they are sell for at marget that week.
> so look in your area and see what everyone is charging and go from there.


Thanks, I'll check it out!


----------



## herfrds (Aug 2, 2010)

We charge $1.25 a pound, but the buyer also pays the processing.
$45.00 kill charge.
$2.50 a mile
$.35 a pound to process


----------



## gltrap54 (Aug 2, 2010)

herfrds said:
			
		

> We charge $1.25 a pound, but the buyer also pays the processing.
> $45.00 kill charge.
> $2.50 a mile
> $.35 a pound to process


WOW, that's a very good price for grain fed beef!!! I'm going to take a hit even @ $1.65/Lb + processing......... Of course I'm only fattening two heifers & paying $7.00 for 50# of creep + buying all my hay.........


----------



## karl e. lutz the great (Aug 3, 2010)

1.50 a# hanging weight plus processing is common around here.


----------



## gltrap54 (Aug 3, 2010)

karl e. lutz the great said:
			
		

> 1.50 a# hanging weight plus processing is common around here.


PM sent............


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 3, 2010)

I just bought a quarter of grass/grain fed beef for $4.50/lb already processed.


----------



## karl e. lutz the great (Aug 5, 2010)

gltrap54 said:
			
		

> herfrds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try going to a grain processing plant and buying wet feed or dry feed. I get it for 60 a ton and feed my cows 1/2 a 5 gallon bucket each a day. They graze for the rest of their food. Hay is given only in the winter before the grass is going good.


----------



## amysflock (Aug 9, 2010)

Check Craigslist in your area to see what others are selling their beef for. You might also feel out some of your friends and family members to see if they think $XX price is fair for home raised, organically fed beef.

We don't do organic, but charge $2.95/lb plus the butcher's $.50/lb cut and wrap and a portion of the $75/head kill fee for our grassfed Highland beef. (We are not organic.) That's a higher price than some in our area charge for their Angus or cross beef, but folks are willing to pay for it.

FYI, if you advertise, be sure not to throw around the organic label unless you are certified organic (i.e. authorized to use the USDA's organic label). Otherwise, you could get into trouble.


----------

